# Lisi is a little bit under the weather



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just hope she didn't eat the small plastic piece that went missing this morning from the top of a bottle---you know the little one left when the plastic top comes off. She is not prone to illness, but her little belly is making loud noises & she is starting to pass wind. 
I just gave her some baby simeticone drops so we will see if this helps. She did eat her dinner but wasn't too interested in apple afterward. She is giving me the "help me Mommy look." 
I still don't have a vet here. . . and it is Sat. night when everyone is closed. It may be a long night!:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

I hope Lisi is just having a wee off day and hasn't picked up the bit of plastic, and is right as rain tomorrow.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh poor baby and poor Mommy  . I hope she'll feel better soon. Please keep us posted.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear this, Sandi...I hope she feels better, soon...big ((hugs))


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Sandi, I hope everything works out well and she is just having an off day.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope she just has a little bug and we be back to herself tomorrow.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi never has an "off" day, so it has to be something she consumed! We have looked again for the little ring of a plastic bottle that is left when the bottle is open (it wasn't a water or soda bottle, but one w. liquid to clean her eyes, so a bit smaller than a pop bottle maybe). 
If you know Lisi you know this isn't her first adventure into "driving me mad" by eating stuff. I am just going to pretend it is somewhere besides in her gut and try to sleep! She has a pretty good cast iron stomach, but I think she has used most of her good luck already! She and Marco both put everything in their mouths!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, no, Sandi. Why do these things happen on the weekend with our fluff babies?

I will say some prayers that precious Lisi will be okay. Hopefully, if she has something foreign in her tummy ... it will pass through soon.

Sending love and hugs to you, Kitzel, and Lisi.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks dear friend, Marie---we will take you up on those prayers! 
My ? is: how do the pups know when it is the wk-end? I have looked for a vet here but find no one that is 1/8 as good as my Austrian vet in Greece---in fact, I have already scheduled blood work & dentals for when we go back early Nov! 
I may let Lisi sleep in our bed tonight so I am aware of what I need to be aware of---will post in the AM!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Thanks dear friend, Marie---we will take you up on those prayers!
> My ? is: how do the pups know when it is the wk-end? I have looked for a vet here but find no one that is 1/8 as good as my Austrian vet in Greece---in fact, I have already scheduled blood work & dentals for when we go back early Nov!
> I may let Lisi sleep in our bed tonight so I am aware of what I need to be aware of---will post in the AM!


I think it is a great idea for Lisi to sleep in your bed with you tonight. If she changes positons a lot during the night she is probably experiencing discomfort. Unfortunately, as I am sure you know, our fluffs don't always make crying sounds to let us know they are not feeling well. 

So, I am guessing there are no emergency clinics for pets nearby you? 

I already said the first prayer for Lisi ... and, more prayers are on the way.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

There is a small clinic not far from our apt. but I have heard that it isn't very good. I will go there IF I feel it is necessary as I don't know of another one. Lisi doesn't like to sit on my lap usually but tonight she wants to be held. She is sleeping on my lap as I type. 
Thank you again Marie---you are so precious!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh! That Lisi knows how to make us worry with her eating antics. I hope she feels better swiftly!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> There is a small clinic not far from our apt. but I have heard that it isn't very good. I will go there IF I feel it is necessary as I don't know of another one. Lisi doesn't like to sit on my lap usually but tonight she wants to be held. She is sleeping on my lap as I type.
> Thank you again Marie---you are so precious!


I remember the vet office you walked into nearby where you now live ... and, if I recall correctly, it did not leave you with a good impression at all. 

It sounds good that Lisi is sleeping on your lap. I wish all of you a peaceful night's sleep. Healing hugs for Lisi.

I'll check in later to see how Lisi is doing.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Lisi, Lisi, Lisi.... you're going to make your mom and your SM 'aunties' crazy with your antics! :w00t:

Sandi, will be praying it's just a bit of gas and nothing that won't 'Pass"!! I guess 'poop-patrol' is back on the agenda!

Prayers going our for your little girl!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Hope Lisi is feeling better by morning.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Sandi, is your hair turning gray, or are you pulling it out? My kids love to chew on plastic things...but they never swallow them. I don't think Lisi swallowed anything nasty...it's just a little tummy trouble that we all get now and then...fingers crossed that she is her rambunctious little self by morning.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi I just got home from a Celebration of life memorial. Oh Sandi you have been through so much with those little stinkers:wub: I say that in love, they are just like little skin babies, arien't they, I will be praying for the Lords touch on Lisi


Dear Lord, I love that we can come to you anytime day or night, little or big requests and you are always there, just waiting for us to talk with you. Lord you delight in our being full of joy, that's why you have given us our beautiful fluff dogs that bring great joy to our hearts, little Lisi needs your help, she's not feeling well, Lord you know if she ate the plastic, if she did Lord help her body to excrete the plastic from her body, touch her Lord may she rest tonight, and feel so much better tomorrow, and Lord please bring rest and peace to Sandi, I know you hear all our prayers and I just want to thank you Lord for touching little Lisi. In Jesus name I pray Amen


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Great prayer Paula. Get well little Lisi!!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Just seeing this.

Will send some prayers up for miss Lisi... hope things are better in the morning.

Maybe some vasaline?

When Grace ate that bottle cap she was given hairball medicine (flavored vasaline)....


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sandi -- are you sure that Lisi and Secret aren't closely related??? Secret is a little Mountain Goat -- she loves to climb and I fear that she will fall and break her neck, but I can't get her to stop -- and she will have her nose to the ground throughout the house looking for anything and everything to put in her mouth and eat. I always fear that she's going to either choke or have an obstruction that she can't pass. I know that she will be the "death" of me someday. And I'm sure that you feel the same way about Lisi and she tends to do similar things -- sometimes I think just to ALARM her Mommy.

Sending prayers that she's OK and that she didn't eat the plastic.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just checking in to see how Lisi did over night. Any sign of the missing plastic?


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Just seeing this, prayers for Lisi.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh....I hope Lisi is alright. Just saw this and now I'm worried...


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Just checking to see how she is this morning. Lucky was bad as a puppy getting things he shouldn't; not so much anymore. When he was a pup, he somehow got ahold of a staple, that needed to be extracted shall we say from behind. But I have an unpackaging room - my upstairs bathroom. I sort and store pills, unpackage everything in there. Luck is not able to get into the room.

Hope she is OK.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

How is Lisi this morning?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Like the others...checking in on little Lisi this Am... praying all is OK!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sandi - hoping everything "comes out OK" for Lisi (sorry - I couldn't resist). Poor little thing is always getting into things - she's a lot like my Tessa. Hugs to you and kiss her sweet little nose for us!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I hope Lisi is doing better this morning...let us know.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Hope Lisi's feeling better!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Sandi, I am so sorry to hear that Lisi isn't feeling well. I hope she is better this morning. I can't even imagine how stressful it must be to not have found a good vet yet or even a good emergency clinic. It's amazing what these little ones can find on the floor, but hopefully if Lisi ate the plastic ring it will pass through her with no problems. Sending you hugs and prayers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi, I have been up most of the night, praying for Lisi, and you and of course Miss Bow, I hope your sleeping and that is why we haven't heard back.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I apologize for my tardiness in reporting back----we have had a very full day.
Lisi is doing better but now Kitzi started today w/severe drooling. He did this a year or so ago & I can't remember if I ever found out why. His started this noon and hasn't stopped yet & it is just after 9:00 PM here. It started on a walk outside. I haven't fed either of them tonight & I plan not to feed them until tomorrow AM just to see if it is his stomach & it will clear up. Lisi is acting hungry & this morn. had a normal stool but none tonight. She was a little restless in the night but all in all did pretty well. 
I plan to try & do a little research now to see if I can figure anything out. If anyone knows about drooling, please post so I can try & figure this out. Thank you all for caring & for your prayers!! I love you all for your encouragement!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't know much about drooling... other than sometimes Grace will drool when she is nauseous.

I hope they both feel better quickly!

Hugs and prayers for Lisi and Kitzi


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So I gave both Lisi & Kitzi meds tonight & a tiny bit of oats (plain but cooked). 
I was thinking about what they had eaten yest. & realized I gave each of them 1 1/2 small Wellness puppy treats (I never give them bought treats anymore)---not sure if that might have caused this or not? Hardly seems possible. 
I did check inside their mouths, cleaned out their ears & gave them a once over but nothing outside of some tummy gurgles & Kitzi's drooling. 
We are off to bed & hopeful that maybe it is just a little bug they picked up & shared! Sweet dreams to all.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Stormy says,

" Hi soul sister Lisi! I'm glad you are feeling better. Kept my paws crossed for you. Now I'll keep them crossed longer for your bro. It's kind of fun when our mums fuss over us, isn't it?"


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

Sandi, I'm sorry your duo have not been feeling well. It might be environmental if both get sick around the same time. Has there been anything new in or around your home ? I hope the feel better soon!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - haven't been on SM al weekend and just saw this. Can't believe that now Kitzi isn't acting his normal self either. I used to feed Tyler those treats and he was find but who knows...they could be very sensitive. Might be that. Hope they're better tomorrow.:grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sandi, I have still been praying that Lisi and Kitzel are feeling better now.

I am wondering if the common grounds (like the grass) in your area are ever treated with chemicals that could make your fluffs sick. In our area, when there are any kind of treatments being done to the grass ... there are little signs and flags there to warn pet owners about the chemical treatments that can harm them. 

Also, you mentioned that it was raining there a lot. Could there be any mold nearby that could have caused an allergic reaction to Lisi and Kitzel? Just thoughts running through my head as to what might have caused both Lisi and Kitzel to not be feeling up to par.

I do hope and pray they are feeling better today.

Hugs and love to all of you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Good morning from Vienna. It is a beautiful day & the sun is actually shining for the first time in a long time! We had a decent night's sleep & Kitzi's drooling seems better. I did give them both meds for their tummies last night before bed & a little bit of food to cut the acid. I got the name of a vet from a friend who lives in the next town north of here so if things don't continue to get better we will pay a visit there. 
Thanks for thinking w/me on "causes" and for all your msgs. & prayers. There is work going on on our street w/the sewer system but we are on the 3rd & 4th floors with very, very thick walls. One hears next to nothing from the outside in this bunker. 
I plan to cut back on the amount of their food and not give them any extra treats outside of a carrot or apple for a while to see if that might help. Maybe the chicken they usually get was "off" or something---who knows? Lisi has never really been sick to speak of except for allergic reactions. 
It is possible that Kitzi got too warm on our walk, or over stimulated as there were other pups around, but honestly it is a puzzle for now.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Sandi, I'm so glad to hear things are looking better. So odd that they both were sick. I hope Lisi and Kitzi continue doing better and better. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just this AM remembered that I need to research/revisit Lepto again. We live a 3 min. walk from the Danube River (we call it the Donau) and we walk there often---in fact yesterday that is where Kitzi started drooling. There is quite a lot of "wildlife" there so I am concerned that neither Lisi nor Kitzi have the Lepto vaccine. Some of you will remember that Lisi had an anaphylactic reaction to hers and I have not given it since then. We also have had lots of rain w/standing puddles. I do not think this is Lepto but it did remind me that we need to be vigilant.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Leptospirosis in Dogs How They Catch It, How We Cure It, How We Prevent It

Good article & easy read on Lepto.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope your 2 are doing better today. I noticed Jodi drooling (bubbles on his mouth) yesterday which happened one other time after I cleaned his mouth. We were on a walk and I assumed he was too warm. I carried him the last little part - just a few houses from home. Even though it wasn't hot, I still think he was too warm. No other signs of it anyhow. Have a great day and hopefully Kitzel and Lisi are too.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Though I haven't experienced the drooling with mine, I have read it is often associated with nausea. 
Praying your little ones are feeling much better today!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hope your baby is feeling better!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I had to go out this morn. for a little bit & came home to Kitzi drooling again. . . and Lisi wanting to be held----for her this isn't normal. They don't seem to be sick at all otherwise---normal stools & eating.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't know what to say; for both of them to be acting strangely, I would think it would be environmental - something they were exposed to or ate - drooling can be a sign of tummy issues, so can wanting to be held. I guess it could also be emotional - fear of something. Either could also be a sign of mouth pain, but it would be odd for both to get it at the same time. Obviously I am not saying it is - but it could also be much more serious - something neurological. Such vague symptoms could be so many different things.

You may have to seek out a vet, but I am not sure they will come up with a definitive diagnosis. Good luck, thinking of them.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Just seeing this...praying your babies feel better soon.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Still sending prayers for them.... hope it passes.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Sandi, I am so sorry to hear that both Kitzi and Lisi seem to be acting like something's off. Kitzi's drooling made me immediately think that maybe something is wrong with one of his teeth. Don't know about Lisi...but I sure hope both of them are back to normal soon. I know how worried you must be


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Could they have been exposed to some kind of pesticide when outside. Maybe they walked on a lawn that has been recently treated?????


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

pippersmom said:


> Could they have been exposed to some kind of pesticide when outside. Maybe they walked on a lawn that has been recently treated?????


No, not possible here. Our apts. are directly on the street w/only sidewalks. Anyone who has a house & lawn is behind big fences. They did walk at the Donau---that isn't treated, but lots of dogs go there.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Sandi, I'm so sorry to hear they are drooling again. Hopefully they will get better soon or you'll find out the cause so you can treat them. 

The last time Gustave got sick it was because he licked the elevator floor that had just been cleaned. Are there any common areas like that in your apartment? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Nothing they would have licked here! We carry them until we get outside because of the stairs & steps.
It is only Kitzi who is drooling---Lisi just isn't herself & wants to lie on my lap all day. She has tummy rumbling & was passing gas, but I am giving both of them meds & that has helped w/the tummy noises. I did take both temps & they don't have fever. 
Tonight I started both of them on a Hills ID diet---will try that for a few days to see if we can get over the hump. I don't like using it, but it helped when Kitzi had issues a couple of yrs. ago from getting into my meds in the car. I just give them very small servings but then repeat it a couple of hrs. later. 
Kitzi's face looks awful from being so wet, but that is the least of my concerns.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That is a toughie, so frustrating when we can't figure out what is going on  The only time I have had both with issues like that was from floor cleaner also. I would probably go over my floors with vinegar and water just incase something spilled or something, other than that I can't think of anything.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I exclusively use water on my floors. I still feel it is something they picked up on our walk on Sun. as this is when the drooling started (although Lisi was already showing signs of tummy upset on Sat. night) so I may be wrong. Friday I was out most of the day & DH was home w/the pups. I am gone more here than I was in Greece, but usually not for really long stretches unless DH is home. Thanks for helping me think this through!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Has there been any improvments at all Sandi? I feel so bad for you and the babies...............


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh Sandi, what on earth could be causing all of this. Do you remember a couple years ago my girls both got so ill, we actually thought we were going to loss Miss Bow, we never found out what it was:blink: it was so strange the girls only had been in our back yard.
I know you are worried, I will continue my prayers, hugs to you give those babies kisses from awntie:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just made the decision to take them both in tomorrow & try this vet that my friend told me about. It is outside Vienna in the next town, but I haven't found anyone here yet that works. We will ask that they do a chem panel on Kitzi first & depending on how that turns out we may do Lisi. I will also ask if anything is going around here?
I plan to ask about the Lepto 4 shot, but am uncertain what to do about it. I won't give it now anyhow since they are not top fit at all.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Nothing they would have licked here! We carry them until we get outside because of the stairs & steps.
> It is only Kitzi who is drooling---Lisi just isn't herself & wants to lie on my lap all day. She has tummy rumbling & was passing gas, but I am giving both of them meds & that has helped w/the tummy noises. I did take both temps & they don't have fever.
> Tonight I started both of them on a Hills ID diet---will try that for a few days to see if we can get over the hump. I don't like using it, but it helped when Kitzi had issues a couple of yrs. ago from getting into my meds in the car. I just give them very small servings but then repeat it a couple of hrs. later.
> Kitzi's face looks awful from being so wet, but that is the least of my concerns.


Since dogs may react differently to the same thing, I still think it is environmental both got exposed to. Though not impossible, it would be odd to have them each have different sicknesses at the same time. I would bring stool samples with you to the vet and see if they see anything. I know you are very worried, but it may be something very simple - perhaps an intestinal parasite that needs to be cleaned out. 

Good luck.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Walter!
I am leaning to something they both ate, or something they were exposed to that was contagious. I give them Milbemax so I doubt it is parasites. I have been "controlling the stool" and it seems ok so far as the naked eye can see. I was looking for the plastic from Lisi, but nothing turned up! 
I have no idea what might be going on in my neighborhood or by the river---they do sniff a lot where other dogs have urinated. Kitzi is outside more than Lisi so he may have brought something in on his fur & shared it!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Unfortunately quite the mystery. Hope it gets solved. I'm at a loss other than all the things mentioned and checking anything at all that could have been new or changed from them.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Sandi, sorry to hear Kitzel is now also now well. How frustrating to not be able to figure out a cause. I hope you like the vet you are trying tomorrow and that he is able to help solve the mystery.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Last night I was rethinking the drooling situation & remembered that Sun. I brought home a real sheep skin that I had bought at a baby flea market & Kitzi sniffed all over it just before we went out for his walk. I wonder if that may have caused his drooling? I don't know how those things are processed---it still has the sheep fur & the skin on the back but obviously has been cleaned somehow???? I put it away after a few minutes of letting him sniff as I wanted to vacumn it before putting it down for them. (It is used to keep babies warm here). I was going to cut it & put it in one of their beds as they are not used to the Vienna winters! 
Does anyone know if this might be a problem?


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sandi I hope you get yo the bottom of the cause of all this. Sending lots of prayers. I have had drooling issues lately with Sammy which the vet couldn't figure out the cause and has put it down to possible anxiety. Good luck at the vets today.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

There 'could' have been something on the sheepskin that they cleaned it with I suppose. Of course the wool contains lanolin and could see if it was licked could possibly cause a little tummy upset.Though not toxic, if an allergy or simply the 'oil' itself could cause a problem but think they'd have to have licked quite a bit... not just sniff. ( other than 'allergy' ) 
I have a sensitivity to lanolin but it manifests in more of irritated skin.

Hope your 'kids' are feeling better today!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

DH & I went out early today to change our driver's licenses, and agreed if Kitzi were drooling when we got back we would go directly to the vet. Wonder of wonders---no drooling! I don't have any visible symptoms at the moment to show the vet. . . so now we are in a "wait & see" phase. 
K & L actually played a bit together after we got home. Maybe the diet & meds have kicked in. . . holding my breath!
EDIT: K IS scratching like crazy in his bed---for the last 10 min. at least. He only stops to take a breath now & then. Maybe he is digging his way to China!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Wonderful news, Sandi! Sounds like those two little monkeys are back to normal..digging to China is always a good sign:HistericalSmiley::wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sandi-been following so glad she's ok.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am keeping them on the Hills ID until I finish up the can & will gently move back to homecooked. Kitzi is a mess on his face from all the drooling but I don't have time yet to bathe him. It may be better to give it a day or so in the event it returns, but I am cautiously optimistic. I may never know what it was.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Sandi, is it possible that it's just taken this long for the stress of the move and your new schedule (not being home as much) to have caused tummy upsets? I know a lot of dogs can handle stress for a period of time but then after awhile, symptoms start to develop. And it's hard to pinpoint since there isn't anything in immediate time frame to point to as a stresser. 

I really encourage you to not do the Hills diet. It's not helping to really heal or calm an upset GI tract if that is what is going on. It's only masking the symptoms. I would go back to home cooking but only do a few ingredients to make it easier on their GI system and eliminate all fruits and and raw veggies for awhile. Fruits and veggies can give gas. Maybe some boiled chicken and oatmeal for a week and see if you notice an improvement.

As for Lepto, since Lisi had that really scary reaction before and it sounds like the only time they may be exposed is on their walk along the river, I would simply wash their paws with soapy water immediately when you get home. That way they can't lick their paws if they happened to walk through the urine of a sick animal. And of course being leashed, you can make sure they don't drink any standing water. And Lepto is actually very easily treated as long as you know the symptoms to watch for. Here's a good article on it that may be helpful to you as you try to decide what is right for your family.

Symptoms and Treatment of Leptospirosis


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Crystal---good article!
It is possible (but in my opinion not probable) that this is stress. Kitzi is very much a laid-back guy---not much bothers him. I still am thinking maybe some food they got was "off." Lisi doesn't usually ever get sick and though small, she has a cast-iron stomach. I do remember that Kitzel had drooling once before but we don't know why. 
We are down to the last Hills ID canned meal so I will finish it up & go back to homecooked. They usually get somewhat of a limited diet & often w/chicken (boiled white only) or white fish. We are trying to be very, very careful w/things like dropped pop-corn, etc.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Sandy,
Checking in to see if your babies are feeling better today.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Sandi,

How is your baby today??? Any improvments at all?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, last night & this AM they were both better. Tonight I had to give Lisi tummy meds again but it seems to be helping. Kitzi isn't drooling today but has been sleeping most of the day. Thank you for asking! They send you nose kisses!


----------

